# Peanutbutter cups



## amber (Nov 14, 2004)

Makes 85 small peanutbutter cups

4 lbs. chocolate
paper wraps (the kind you see on the store bought reeses peanutbutter cups)

18 ounces creamy peanutbutter
1 lb. confectionary sugar
1 stick melted butter

Melt butter and cream together with peanutbutter, then add confectionary sugar.

Melt chocoloate in double boiler. Spoon melted chocolate into paper wraps, then add a small patty of peanutbutter, then add more melted chocolate over the peanutbutter patty.  Place in freezer for 5 minutes or until ready to use.  These taste exactly like the store bought reeses peanutbutter cups.  I've made these along with several other goodies to give as Christmas presents.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2004)

Amber, I make a similar candy except that the peanutbutter, powdered sugar, and butter is rolled into a ball, then frozen, and then dipped in the chocolate.  Reese's peanut butter cups are one of my favorite candies.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 14, 2004)

I do another similar!  You can get little foil cups from a baking supply house - there was a Wilton store near us in Jersey, that's where I found mine.  I'd put a little melted chocolate in the bottom of the foil, then a little ball of the PB mixture, then fill the foil cup the rest of the way with more melted chocolate.  

And the 'cheater' way to go with these is to spread the mixture into a brownie pan, let it set and chill in the fridge, then spread the melted chocolate over top; let it set til solid, invert the pan, invert again so chocolate is on top, and cut into little squares.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 14, 2004)

I love Reese's peanut butter cups.  Now I am going to have to make my own!!!  

You guys are responsible for me gaining at least 25 pounds of future fat!


----------



## MJ (Nov 14, 2004)

I have always wanted to duplicate a Reese's peanut butter cup. The guy I work with is addicted to them. I'm not kidding, if he doesn't have a Reese's he starts to get the "shakes" after about 24 hours.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4660&highlight=

Here is the other post that is similar to the candy I make.  Buckeyes.  They are so good and are easy to make.


----------



## tweedee (Nov 15, 2004)

Mmmm...My favorite candy.


----------

